# How to Mount Your Motor?



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

I have done a couple and I try to mount the new motor like the original was mounted. 

Using the motor mounts that are already there. The adapter plate aligns the two shafts. And to close off the bellhousing.


If you want to attach it at the fire wall I guess you could. You might want to put some kind of isolaters at that point. Maybe still support the front of the motor.


Alvin


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

944 motor mount example: http://electricporsche.ca/

Archives may 2011.


----------



## 64jeep (Jan 16, 2012)

Yabert,
Thanks for the link to your blog, I'll be looking at this in more detail in the future. Did you mount the motor to the crossmember or the motor mounts? I see your motor mounts are close to the crossmember. The mounts in my 924 are (strangely) close to the firewall, and that's why I was asking the question. I've been thinking of putting two mounts on the crossmember since that would be kind of close to the middle of the motor and is a nice convenient spot.

Edit: Didn't realize at first that this wasn't your blog, but thanks again for the link!




Yabert said:


> 944 motor mount example: http://electricporsche.ca/
> 
> Archives may 2011.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

go to existing motor mounts if at all feasible.... you get a little 'give' for alignment, isolation from vibration, and the mounts are designed to take the torque you will be generating. many times you can fabricate a face plate from the tail of the motor with arms to the original motor mounts....


----------



## 64jeep (Jan 16, 2012)

The existing mounts were a little funny. The mount to the body is near the firewall. The rubber mount is attached there. Then there is an arm that reaches forward about a foot to attach to the engine. That was probably done to make room for exhaust or something like that. Of course, if it could hold the 300 lb engine it'll hold my 150 lb motor. It just isn't a very clean look. No matter how I do it, I'll be using rubber motor mounts of some kind.


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

64jeep said:


> Yabert,
> Thanks for the link to your blog


Not mine... Rwaudio on this forums


----------

